# Any reviews of Pro Worlds Custom Transfers?



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I did a search but I think Rodneys review of the
various custom plastisol transfer companies was
made before they started providing this service.

I am interested in the Easy Trans Custom Transfers
and it will be a one color design.

I see they do allow free gang sheets and have
a larger sheet (11-17) allowing us to use our
larger design with some smaller front left chest
added to it so that is a plus.

I just wanted to know if anyone had any reviews 
good or bad and appreciate everyones input.


----------



## 5TeesPrinting (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this a post about Easy Trans or Pro World?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Pro World does Custom Transfers and I was asking
if anyone has used them and had a review good or bad.

They have a plastisol transfer called Easy Trans


Pricing for Custom Transfers by Pro World



.


----------

